# Never too late!



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

OK, you Northwest US rain-heads! Put up your rain bikes and come across to the Dry Side this coming weekend. Push the envelope! This time of year, bring your lights, for sure, but you can leave your fenders and rainsuits at home (most likely).

I've ridden a lot of this country. I do a couple of Race Across Oregon's other events over the same terrain..spring and summer. This is spectacular riding country. Terri and George always run great events. If you page around on their link below you can get some idea of the routes and the terrain. This post is just a heads-up that there is still some serious miles to be had for those who're still inclined to pedal bikes with real wheels and not sit inside on a trainer. Not affiliated with RAO other than as a frequent happy rider of their events.
http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/

Look for Double Trouble....176 miles supported.


----------

